# rabbit free with cage on preloved



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

not my rabbit as i don't have any but spotted this and thought i'd post it on here to see if anyone can offer him a home.
looks like he comes with a cage too,daughter has got bored of him i suppose!

Preloved | homer needs a new home. other in Swadlincote, Derbyshire, UK

location swadlincote,derbyshire.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

email them and ask them to take it to their nearest rescue who can ensure the bun gets a good home


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> email them and ask them to take it to their nearest rescue who can ensure the bun gets a good home


I don't understand why people don't do this. If ever I couldn't look after my buns for whatever reason my first thought would always be take them to a rescue because then you know they'll be rehomed properly.

I hope the poor bun finds a home, he looks lovely!


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

aww shame its a boy, he's not to far from mw.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I don't understand why people don't do this. If ever I couldn't look after my buns for whatever reason my first thought would always be take them to a rescue because then you know they'll be rehomed properly.
> 
> I hope the poor bun finds a home, he looks lovely!


I agree. Some people say they don't want to put them into the stressfull situation of a rehoming centre but if they cared enough they should have really thought more about getting them in the first place!


----------



## cometsmummy (Jan 21, 2010)

If he wasn't so far awayi would have took him he looks so adorible, its a shame. Same at my end someone is giving away a netherland dwarf and hutch but it was a male i already have a boy so prob not a good idea a the moment. Hope they find good homes though.:nonod:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

No No No, dont show me!!!!

He is gorgeous, and a boy, and......I cant have anymore, I have 5! And 4 guineas!

I have wanted a white and grey....

Someone talk me out of even thinking about it!
My parents(who I live with) would kill me!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Why would we want to talk you out of it? Go on get him!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Why would we want to talk you out of it? Go on get him!


No, you must talk me out of thinking about it! 
I have just opened up Hopes run for M&M and guineas are in his hutch....
I just shouldnt look!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Imagine me as the little red guy on your shoulder...Do it!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I need a little white guy! I cant just have a little red guy, it wouldnt be a fair debate between shoulders!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The little white guy went on holiday last week, he won't be back till Sunday. So looks like you have to listen to the red guy.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Where is he gonna go little red guy!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It does say he comes with the hutch!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow isnt he gorgeous, very cute, i cant really have another, i have four, but i do hope he gets a loving home,


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

I think you should go get him hazy, he really needs you


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> It does say he comes with the hutch!


Yeh, I noticed he came with the cage, I also have 2 indoor cages! But I cant have him indoors, because dad says no way and mum says pretty much no way! She would have let hope in as he was an old man, but not a new bunny 

So I would have to find space so he could go outside when it got warmer, and I just dont think I have any 

Even tho I would love to give him a home.

*Heidi*


----------

